# Indigo To Reduced



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* FRANK ,BILL Have either of you mated Indigo to Reduced.I can't seem to find any thing on this I may try it as I have a reduced that I can mate to Indigo* GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Yes I have*

I have at least three that I call indigo reduced. Some do not think that at least one of them is what I say. I disagree and now think I have the proof, an indigo baby.

Anyway, I like what it looks like. I'll post some pictures of mine.

I also set out to make dilute indigo and may have done this as well. Not sure yet. I just wanted to see what it would look like, thinking it would be nice.

Indigo doens't go well with any color except blue, so it seems. Modifiers to these blue indigoes can make some nice effects.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Here's one*

This is the one that gets the most argument over being a reduced indigo. I'm pretty sure she's a blue check indigo reduced.









Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Here's another*

This is a reduced indigo t pattern, I think. She's had one baby and it looks somewhere between her and the other one posted. She was mated to a reduced black cock bird. People have agreed that she is what I say.








Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Bill, Ican see why some would not think that it is a reduced indigo, it looks kind of like an opal, but the color of the head looks to be indigo. The second bird has the indigo look but the color seems to be recuced.*GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Patterns*

Reduced has a strange ability to change or obscure patterns and then to find a pattern in spread. Black reduced looks like a bird with a pattern. The indigo that I think is t pattern, shows little if any. The one I call a check (but still don't know) indigo reduced, many don't think she's indigo at all but reduced black with bronze. I still think she's indigo but I can't be completely sure yet.
I've seen some other pictures of other guys reduced indigo and many do look very similar to the hen with the pattern (first one). Mine is just darker and has a more bronzy look. I am certain that she has dirty factor as she has at least two dirty offspring. Dirty is said to work in reverse with reduced, making them lighter but it seems that indigo or bronze may change that as well. There is a very high degree of variability in reduced birds but I suspect that most of them are just modifiers such as sooty, smokey, bronze and dirty that are making the big changes with reduced. Ron Huntley at least agrees with me on that. All we can do is work with them and test them out. A fun gene to play with.

Bill


----------

